# New Outback Owners..



## KathyD (Jul 6, 2005)

Hello all,

We took the plunge and got the Outback 23RS!java script:emoticon('







') We picked it up on July 1st, and 4 hours later, off we went to the dog show! What a great rig. LOVE it. Replaces an Apache hybred we had and wow, is it more comfortable! Glad to find this site. Lots of useful information!

Looking forward to lurking and learning here....

Thanks!

KathyD


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Kathy welcome to the site and best of luck with your new Outback!!!

Gary


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi Kathy,

Welcome. The 23RS is a fine unit. We were considering one ourselves, but we got the 27 instead. You will get a lot of information on this forum. Seems we're almost neighbors, Outbackers.com speaking... We're from Orion ourselves.

Bill


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Kathy...Welcome to the best site on the Internet and Congrats on the Outback.

Glad you found us...


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome KathyD to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 23RS

Don action


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Congrats on the new trailer

Welcome to the mod capital of the net.

John


----------



## Betty King (May 1, 2005)

Kathy welcome and enjoy your new camper.

Betty


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Hey, Kathy:
Welcome to Outbackers! action Are you coming down the Houston for the big Reliant dog show in July???


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Don't just lurk, post offten!

Welcome to Outbackers.


----------



## KathyD (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone! You really know how to make me feel welcomed! Now what did I do with my owners manual....

Kathy


----------



## geeserteg (Jul 1, 2005)

We are picking up our new rs23 this Saturday.. Im so excited. Congrats on your new one too!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ha geeserteg
Hope everything goes smooth for you on Saturday

Don


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

action WELCOME! action Enjoy the trailer!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers! Hope you enjoy the site and find it useful.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to both of y'all!! action

Enjoy your new Outbacks.

Mark


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

action 
Welcome and enjoy your new Outback.
I'm sure you will find this site a wealth of information.


----------

